# Big Brake Upgrade



## Max04Dan (Jun 9, 2004)

Recently installed Stillens Big brake upgrade to the Max04. quite incredible feel and braking power upgrade. Seem to get some caliper slap on morning starts but goes away


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Got any pics of the kit on the car.


----------

